# Chemical Guys Bare Bones first time testing



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Today I cleaned all my wheelwells with a Mothers brush+degreaser and when they were dry, I applied my Bare Bones. Amazing product! 

Also gave the dull looking calippers a new fresh colour with heatresistant paint! 

BEFORE:










AFTER:










MAGIC!!!


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent, looks as good as new..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry but isnt it differnt wheel arches? 

It is great stuff it works great


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Arh :lol: thats better


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol did the pics change?
i was looking at it thinking.... kempe your insane... thats the same arch :lol:

looks good. i just bought some on a personal sales thread for £6 brand new


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol did the pics change?
> i was looking at it thinking.... kempe your insane... thats the same arch :lol:
> 
> looks good. i just bought some on a personal sales thread for £6 brand new


Yeah there was a pic of the front shock with the bottle sat on the hub :lol:
Its great stuff looks great smells great and goes on lovely :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Used it today on my arches and black bits. Used a brush and spread it about,
Got to agree with you, work really well and also added to the calipers to add a bit of shine to them.

Kev


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Is a good product and lasts quite well. Is a tad expensive though.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mirror Finish said:


> Is a good product and lasts quite well. Is a tad expensive though.


Yeah agree with that about the price, but can't argue with the results


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

kempe said:


> Sorry but isnt it differnt wheel arches?
> 
> It is great stuff it works great


Yeah sorry about the messup! Should be the right ones now


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol did the pics change?
> i was looking at it thinking.... kempe your insane... thats the same arch :lol:


Yeah, I noticed a bit late! lol..sorry! :tumbleweed:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work, great results :thumb:


----------

